# Sage Warranty and Dawsons Ecookshop



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I've had my Sage Double Boiler for about 18 months and apart from the initial White Glove visit have had to call on Sage service twice. Sadly on the second visit there was a mix up with communications so the service guy did not have the spare steam valve that was required and Sage were out of stock. I reminded Sage about this a couple of days ago and they said they would replace the machine but get in touch with the place I bought it from first (Dawsons eCookshop). So I did. What a result. 2 days later I have a brand new Black Truffle machine. I was so impressed with Dawsons and Sage. No quibble, excellent personal service (the support lady went into the warehouse to check on stock). What more could you want?? Well, maybe a machine that did not require 2 service visits in less than 2 years.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Bladevane said:


> Well, maybe a machine that did not require 2 service visits in less than 2


 Curious did either of the engineers mention descaling? And what did they say if they did?


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I descale regularly every 2 months even though I use Tesco Ashbeck. The first engineer removed the level probes from the steam boiler and cleaned them but they were pretty clean anyway.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks I was curious as engineers sometimes tell people to descale monthly.

Also steam problems. Sage at times tell people to descale the steam wand. No mention in the manual but steam can be drawn when in descale mode. I don't use it much but did have a bit of a drip. Letting just a bit of wet steam out during a descale a few times cleared it. Letting steam really run didn't make much sense but suspect Sage suggest that if it's blocked and not the nozzle.

On a DB but internals are the same. My problems down to buying a refurb and over time finding that a single descale wasn't clearing what had built up in the machine before I had it.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I really don't know to what level the boilers fill during a descale. I saw there were 3 level probes in the steam boiler and the engineer gave them a scrape but little, if any scale was removed. If the steam boiler just fills to a normal level it is very possible that scale above this line will never be removed unless the boiler is "overfilled" by removing a couple of probes and physically pouring descale solution in through the top. This video is interesting in that it shows the water path and the 3 probes.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The probes tarnish rather than collect scale and it seems that can interfere with how well the function. There are 3 so that it can detect max and min water levels. One of them is used as a reference against the other 2, conductivity. It means that they don't as some machines have to pump cold water into the steam boiler when steam is being produced. Using 1 one of the probes rather than the actual boiler casing seems to be unusual. They'll have their reasons.

The brew water temperature is maintained with the heater in the boiler and the one in the group head and the preheating in the steam boiler. The machine has to stand idle for some time before the water in the heat exchanger gets up to steam pressure. I always flush to get rid of that just in case. As the machine is only on when I make a drink it seldom needs it to get rid of thatbut it makes sure the piping etc is full of water.

Temperature control looks to be rather good






While people try all sorts that is the only true way of measuring it. It has to be taken at true brewing flow rates.


----------

